# So..... who went out toady?



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Seemed like a perfect morning for it. I plan on hitting it in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Snow still to deep for my beagle. Hopefully, later this week we'll get out. I am going out tomorrow for my first and probably only coyote hunt. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Went out today near Gwinn here in the UP. Shot two snowshoes. It was a great morning for it. Warm temps and sunny. Probably would have done better but the beagles took off for parts unknown:sad: They are still out there... my buddy is gonna go look for them tomorrow. Either they got on a deer or the wolves or coyote's got them. They just stopped barking and they are near impossible to find when silent! We all know beagles won't come when called!!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out today with the Hawk. Was a bit windy which can make things difficult at times. Did today. Bird kept taking off in the wind going a couple hundred yards away. Eventually just walked with him on my fist all the way to the other side of the field and tried using the wind to my advantage. Still caused a few problems, but we managed. Nice workout for him though calling him into the wind.

Only kicked up 2 rabbits which he chased after both. Was just not in a good position either time and both rabbits managed to make cover. One point he flew over and hovered in one spot over some thick brush. A sure sign he sees something in it. He had been doing this lately which is great for me. Almost like a pointer letting me know where the rabbits are. He would then take a high perch nearby and let me push my way through the brush and get the rabbit moving out. Only problem today was the rabbits just kept making it to thicker and thicker areas till we lost em.

He did at one point while I was about 50 yards away from him go diving down at something. Usually by the way he attacks I can tell if its a rabbit, or just a mouse he is going for. This time it looked like a mouse. By the time I got to him I could see him tearing at something under him. At first I seen a little fur but never heard any rabbit squealing. Once I got closer I could see the rabbits head. But, thats all their was. 1 rabbits head, looked fairly fresh. Coyote tracks all around so I'm guessing from it. No other remains around. Not wanting him to fill up on it and end our hunt I managed to get him to trade off it for a smaller piece of meat. Buried the head under the snow hoping he wouldn't come back again for it. 

Plan on getting out earlier tomorrow. Not much action today. Hawk was on a good roll but then I held off hunting him for a week when we got all this snow and freezing temps. Need to get him back into the zone. So far the last 2 days he has got 1 rabbit head, and 1 mouse. Not much fun. But the chases have still been exciting.


----------



## hack52 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was hunting near yale yesterday 
snow was about 18 ins deep 
dogs jumped 3 rabbits that ran right to cover
that deep sure kicked my ass 
think i will wait till the end of the week to try again


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Get Out said:


> Went out today near Gwinn here in the UP. Shot two snowshoes. It was a great morning for it. Warm temps and sunny. Probably would have done better but the beagles took off for parts unknown:sad: They are still out there... my buddy is gonna go look for them tomorrow. Either they got on a deer or the wolves or coyote's got them. They just stopped barking and they are near impossible to find when silent! We all know beagles won't come when called!!


mine will!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Coyote hunt in this deep snow this morning almost did me in. In the future if it's too deep for the dog it means its too deep for me. :lol:

Great being outdoors but my legs are mush.


----------



## buck whitetail (Jan 4, 2011)

Went out today with the beagle jumped about 6 or 7. Did not take a gun so no rabbit stew tonight. Just a great day to be outdoors.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

michhutr said:


> Coyote hunt in this deep snow this morning almost did me in. In the future if it's too deep for the dog it means its too deep for me. :lol:
> 
> Great being outdoors but my legs are mush.



No doubt!

Went out for 2 hours. Luckily I was able to park close to the thicket

1 for 1


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jumped a rabbit and had a good run Friday night but I didn't have a gun. Had the gun Saturday and Sunday couldn't jump one :sad: Tough walking, it'll get better though.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I left the shotty at home this morning and opted for the scoped 22 mag. Thank goodness I did. Ended up with 2 nice black-phase squirrels with brown on their undersides as opposed to grey. I thought they might have been black-phase fox at first. 

I also hammered (or so I thought) a red squirrel near the end of my hunt, but much to my surprise, he took off through a series of tunnels in the snow. I had never seen this before, mostly since I don't really squirrel hunt once the snow falls. I literally dug up his tunnel and tracked his blood trail for over 40 feet before I lost the blood trail. I must have just nicked him.

All in all, it was a magnificent morning to be in the woods and would have been equally happy if I had just "seen a few."


----------

